# Feeding and storing live bloodworms



## leemacnyc

i keep my bloodworms in the fridge, with just enough water to cover the bottom of the container. they last for months, usually add a small piece of paper towel/paper garbage bag as per instructions i found when researching...this is to helps to establish some micorbacteria/foodsource for your little wiglers...cones are fine, though i use an eyedropper....


----------



## maverick2402

[email protected] said:


> i keep my bloodworms in the fridge, with just enough water to cover the bottom of the container. they last for months, usually add a small piece of paper towel/paper garbage bag as per instructions i found when researching...this is to helps to establish some micorbacteria/foodsource for your little wiglers...cones are fine, though i use an eyedropper....


Ok ,so you just put the piece of paper towel right in the container?


----------



## jhoetzl

maverick2402 said:


> I am going to be getting some live bloodworms to feed to my German Rams and was wondering should I just put some in the tank with a turkey baister ( spelling ?) or should I get a feeder cone for them .Also can they be stored in a frige .



Hmm, where are you getting live bloodworms in NJ? Online order of them?

Or, are they really blackworms or tubifex? 

Bloodworms that are typically sold frozen are insect larvae and I've never seem them offered live in NJ.


----------



## hedge_fund

If you want Bloodworms then you should try the frozen ones that almost every pet store sells. The ones I got a month ago are made by Hikari and have 32 frozen cubes that can be used more than once. When it's feeding time I put one frozen cube in a cup of water and feed my fish/shrimp with tweezers. Once all my critters are full, the cup goes into the freezer to be reused next day. The cup should have very little water in, it will be alot easier to defrost the next time. Anyway, the frozen ones are disease and parasite free unlike the live ones. The best thing is that the worms only go for around 5 bucks and will last me over two months 


http://www.hikariusa.com/blood.htm



> An Excellent Diet For All Types Of Tropical Fish - Especially Discus, Eels, & Bettas
> 
> Hikari's 3 Step Sterilization process assures unequalled product quality. Free of parasites, harmful bacteria and foul odor, Bio-Pure® frozen diets are another example of Hikari's product quality commitment. Packed in pure water and available in our "no touch™" cube packs, Bio-Pure® frozen foods provide maximum nutrition with minimum mess. Want the best for your fish? Feed them Hikari!
> Key Benefits
> 
> * 3 Step Sterilized
> o Free of harmful bacteria
> o Free of harmful parasites
> o Free of foul odors
> * Bio-Encapsulated With Multi-Vitamins
> o Vitamins in the animal not the water
> o Similar to gut loading
> o Guarantees your pet gets the vitamins
> o Provides maximum nutrition for your fish
> * Processed Through Our Mega-Power Freezer
> o Retains natural color
> o Retains natural shape
> o Retains nutritional benefits
> 
> Available Sizes:
> 
> 3.5 Oz Cubes (30120)
> 
> 4 Oz Flat Pack (30221)
> 
> 8 Oz Flat Pack (30227)
> 
> 16 Oz Flat Pack (30240)
> 
> 
> 
> Guaranteed Analysis:
> 
> Crude Protein 6.0% Min.
> 
> Crude Fat 0.5% Min.
> 
> Crude Fiber 0.9% Max.
> 
> Moisture 89.0% Max.
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients: blood worms, water, beta carotene, vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (stabilized vitamin C), riboflavin, thiamine mono-nitrate, biotin, choline chloride, folic acid, pantothenic acid, inositol, niacin
> 
> Feeding Suggestions: Feed no more than your fish will eat within a few minutes two times per day. Avoid over-feeding as it can cause water quality problems.


----------



## hedge_fund

jhoetzl said:


> Hmm, where are you getting live bloodworms in NJ? Online order of them?
> 
> Or, are they really blackworms or tubifex?
> 
> Bloodworms that are typically sold frozen are insect larvae and I've never seem them offered live in NJ.


I bought live Bloodworms a few years ago in a New Jersey pet store. The thing is that I find them to be very messy, smelly and too much work just to keep them alive. Frozen ones for me :thumbsup:


----------



## bpm2000

JerseyScape said:


> If you want Bloodworms then you should try the frozen ones that almost every pet store sells. The ones I got a month ago are made by Hikari and have 32 frozen cubes that can be used more than once. When it's feeding time I put one frozen cube in a cup of water and feed my fish/shrimp with tweezers. Once all my critters are full, the cup goes into the freezer to be reused next day. The cup should have very little water in, it will be alot easier to defrost the next time. Anyway, the frozen ones are disease and parasite free unlike the live ones. The best thing is that the worms only go for around 5 bucks and will last me over two months
> 
> 
> http://www.hikariusa.com/blood.htm


Hmm thats a good idea - I used to chip out little bits of bloodworms from each cube during feeding time - wasn't pleasant when a bloody worm bit would come flying up and smack me in the face!


----------



## hedge_fund

bpm2000 said:


> Hmm thats a good idea - I used to chip out little bits of bloodworms from each cube during feeding time - wasn't pleasant when a bloody worm bit would come flying up and smack me in the face!


Just put some aquarium water in the cup with the bloodworm cube. In about 3 minutes everything is defrosted and you have bloodworms in the cup that you can feed with tweezers. If you want the worms to defrost in a minute then you should stir the water in the cup (use tweezers). When putting back in the freezer, make sure that there is as little water in the cup as possible--it will make it easier the next time around.


----------



## jhoetzl

JerseyScape said:


> I bought live Bloodworms a few years ago in a New Jersey pet store. The thing is that I find them to be very messy, smelly and too much work just to keep them alive. Frozen ones for me :thumbsup:


Hmm, based on that description, I don't think they were Bloodworms.

Sounds more like Lumbriculus variegatus (Blackworms) or Tubifex, either 
Phylum Annelida or Tubifex tubifex, which, if their water isn't change frequently stink like rotting garbage.

Bloodworms (the ones in the Hikari package sold frozen) are Midge Fly (Chironomid) Larva and since they will eventually turn into flying insects, are not commonly available in stores in the live form.

Anyone know if I am way off here? Do you buy "Bloodworms" in the US in your LFS???


----------



## hedge_fund

jhoetzl said:


> Hmm, based on that description, I don't think they were Bloodworms.
> 
> Sounds more like Lumbriculus variegatus (Blackworms) or Tubifex, either
> Phylum Annelida or Tubifex tubifex, which, if their water isn't change frequently stink like rotting garbage.
> 
> Bloodworms (the ones in the Hikari package sold frozen) are Midge Fly (Chironomid) Larva and since they will eventually turn into flying insects, are not commonly available in stores in the live form.
> 
> Anyone know if I am way off here? Do you buy "Bloodworms" in the US in your LFS???


I really did buy them in a NJ petstore. I remember getting tubifex and brine shrimp as well that day. When the store was in existence he specialized in live foods (he literally had everything). Heck, I even remember getting maggots for my oscars.


----------



## turbosaurus

Just a word of caution- I would never feed my fish live foods that I didn't culture myself in a sterile environment. It is just too dangerous. Frozen is the way to go. 

I only fed black worms once and my angels ended up with internal parasites, you never know what other nasties come with those. Same with feeder fish, they can be infested with all kinds of parasites and diseases. Even culturing your own food outdoors/uncovered is bad news.


----------



## jmelnek

I also feed my fishies Hikari's frozen bloodworms. I feed mine just like JerseyScape only I just dump in half of the glass on one side of the tank. Then while my rainbows are gordging themselves I dump the rest on the other side for my cories & various loaches.


----------



## Ardhendu Bhattacharya

hi,

i am Ardhendu from India.

What is sterilization process of Blood/Black worm before freezing?


----------

